# Smoked Johnsonville Hot Italian Sausage



## rubadubcubb (Jun 10, 2011)

I've seen alot of home-made sausage smoking done here but i decided to go the easy route and purchase some store bought sausage links!..

To my suprise these things turned out pretty great with a decent amount of smoke flavor.. I think my new amazn smoker helped!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2011)

Man they look delicious!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Nothing improves those tasty buggers like a good dose of smoke!  We do these all the time!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 13, 2011)

great looking sausage.......... now its time to take the other route....and start makin some sausage........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   its addictive


----------



## flash (Jun 13, 2011)

Well no amazin smoker for me, just the GOSM propane conversion. Just finished up some Real Tree Hot Sausage smoked with Cherry wood. Took around 1 1/2 hours @ 225º.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey! Good job there, Edmonds! Always glad to see more smoke from our neck of the woods.  There's plenty of good butchers in our area who make sausages  - go find a favorite and you'll really be glad!  I used to drive to Silvana Meats from Everett just for their fresh bratwurst. I want to make my own sausage, but until I get around to it, I LOVE my butcher's! Cheers!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good, real easy to dry those out. Looks like you did good!


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  So what did you make with them?


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 14, 2011)

looks good they will go good with mustard rye bread and a cold beer


----------



## flash (Jun 14, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Looks good, real easy to dry those out. Looks like you did good!


Once you start to see them wrinkle, they usually are done.


----------



## sonnyhad (Aug 10, 2011)

I was thinking about trying this and decided to look and see what others have done, glad I did. This forum has lots of good tips, I thank everyone who shares!

Has anyone stuck a meat probe in one for temp or just watch em to not dry them out, but still get a little smoke flavor from them?


----------



## chef willie (Aug 10, 2011)

sonnyhad said:


> I was thinking about trying this and decided to look and see what others have done, glad I did. This forum has lots of good tips, I thank everyone who shares!
> 
> Has anyone stuck a meat probe in one for temp or just watch em to not dry them out, but still get a little smoke flavor from them?


I usually stick an instant read in one down the middle before consuming just to be on the safe side....looks can be deceiving


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

When They Split, they're done!

Glad the AMAZEN could be of service

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2011)

Not sure, but if those are the ones Mrs Bear gets, I love 'em!!

I finish them on the grill, until they crack all around.

Then I take them inside, and line em up on a bunch of paper towels, and roll them back & forth to suck up a mess of grease.

Them's some good tasting brats, for store-bought!!!

Bear


----------



## adiochiro3 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> I usually stick an instant read in one down the middle before consuming just to be on the safe side....looks can be deceiving




X2 -- & I don't have any problems drying them out.  If you're worried about it, put a pan of water in the smoker to keep up the moisture.


----------

